# Cambridge or U. of Edinburgh



## LoveReading (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a question. My husband has applied to Phd programs at both Edinburgh and Cambridge and will be studying early Church history, New Testament and early extra-biblical texts. We're reformed and he also graduated from Covenant Seminary with a MA in exegetical theology. I was wondering if anyone had any experience or advice as to which school would be a better choice. 

Of course, this is assuming he's accepted to both schools. We've heard from Edinburgh and he's in. Still waiting on Cambridge. 

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 11, 2007)

From what I know, it could probably go either way. 

The schools I know of which have Patristics scholars are Aberdeen, UVA, and Geneva. However, Cambridge does have a guy who does Plato and Christianity (Pickstock) which is pretty specialized but might be enough to sway your husband toward Cambridge since the influence of Greek philosophy in early Christianity is important. 

Also, Notre Dame has an MA in Early Christian Studies which I'm sure would lead into a solid PhD program there with people who surely know the Early Church, or be a great starter to do Patristic PhD studies elsewhere. I myself am considering doing Patristic studies and, if I go that route instead of Classics or German, will probably do this MA even if I go somewhere else for a PhD.

By the way, welcome to the PuritanBoard!


----------



## LoveReading (Apr 11, 2007)

David,

Thanks for the advice. He was accepted to Aberdeen but both professors he wanted to study under are moving to Cambridge - Pete Williams and Simon Gathercole. At Edinburgh he's been assigned to Paul Foster (Lecturer, New Testament) and Sarah Parvis (Lecturer in Patristics). Would this information affect your choice? 

Gratefully,


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2007)

A good friend of mine did an MA at U of E, before doing a PhD at U of Wales (via the Highland Theological College) in Church History. If you PM me with you e-mail I will send it onto him.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 11, 2007)

LoveReading said:


> I have a question. My husband has applied to Phd programs at both Edinburgh and Cambridge and will be studying early Church history, New Testament and early extra-biblical texts. We're reformed and he also graduated from Covenant Seminary with a MA in exegetical theology. I was wondering if anyone had any experience or advice as to which school would be a better choice.
> 
> Of course, this is assuming he's accepted to both schools. We've heard from Edinburgh and he's in. Still waiting on Cambridge.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.



Edinburgh is my place (excellent library, also see http://www.rutherfordhouse.org.uk/ and http://www.freescotcoll.ac.uk/). Lots of strong Presbyterian Churches in Edinburgh (there is one in Cambridge, http://www.cambridgepres.org.uk/)
Glasgow and St Andrews are nearby; Aberdeen isn't too far either (by American standards). 
Cambridge may be better. London / Oxford are within travelling distance. Are you familiar with http://www.tyndale.cam.ac.uk/Tyndale/Doorway.htm?


----------



## LoveReading (Apr 12, 2007)

Dear Dieter,

Thanks for the advice. Yes, we are familiar with the Tyndale house and right now that is a huge draw for us. The fellowship and support of having a community of evangelical believers would be wonderful - something I'm not sure we would find as easily in Edinburgh. Thank you for the church links. I've been wondering about churches over there. We met while studying at Oxford and loved St. Ebs and St. Aldates so I knew there were great churches and now you've given us some more direction. Thank you!


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 12, 2007)

LoveReading said:


> Dear Dieter,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Yes, we are familiar with the Tyndale house and right now that is a huge draw for us. The fellowship and support of having a community of evangelical believers would be wonderful - something I'm not sure we would find as easily in Edinburgh. Thank you for the church links. I've been wondering about churches over there. We met while studying at Oxford and loved St. Ebs and St. Aldates so I knew there were great churches and now you've given us some more direction. Thank you!



Having studied in Edinburgh I can assure you that there are many fine believers – many of a Presbyterian persuasion. 
I am not sure as to why you would wish to study in the UK as there are so many fine places in the States? 
Have you ever thought about http://www.htc.uhi.ac.uk/mphil-phd.html ? At least you would be surrounded by like-minded brethren – which would not be the case in any of our universities.


----------

